# Two new specktra forum staff members!



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Please help us welcome the 2 newest members of our moderating team! 

Alexa & Onederland!!!!

Welcome!!!!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Apr 28, 2005)

*****


----------



## Alison (Apr 28, 2005)

Wooo! Go mods!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome booger bears!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

*YAAAAAAY ALEXA!!!!!!! *





YAAAAAAY Onederland!!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Ha. Bouh. Its not me! 


I'm kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad that its Onederland and Alexa, its nice people!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 29, 2005)

So cool!!! welcome you guys, you both are great and will do an awesome Job =) nice to have variety in the staff


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you! You guys rock!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

Comgratulations Guys.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 29, 2005)

*heyy!!!!*

welcome aboard the mod groupy thingamajig!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Apr 29, 2005)

.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

I wish that I was a moderator. Thx


----------



## angelwings (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't mean to sound silly, but how do people become Moderators/Admin/Speckta staff?
Thank You


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## sheryl (Apr 30, 2005)

Congratulations to you both!!!


----------

